# Oops...miss focus



## Donde (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## Hunter58 (Sep 14, 2015)

That's a great miss.


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 14, 2015)

SWEETNESS!


----------



## coastalconn (Sep 14, 2015)

Very cool!


----------



## John Hunt (Sep 15, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## goooner (Sep 15, 2015)

Wow, great miss


----------



## jkzo (Sep 15, 2015)

Can be titled as "in focus----mis focus"


----------



## annamaria (Sep 18, 2015)

That's a cool missed focus shot.


----------



## Stormchase (Sep 18, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 18, 2015)

Holy missed shot Batman!!!! OK change underwear now. I want to paint that! Nominate that for September

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## The_Traveler (Sep 19, 2015)

composite?


----------



## Donde (Sep 19, 2015)

"composite?"

No...just what the titles says.


----------



## Braineack (Sep 20, 2015)

Donde said:


> "composite?"
> 
> No...just what the titles says.


Miss-focused composite?

using tapatalk.


----------



## Donde (Sep 20, 2015)

What do you mean?


----------



## PropilotBW (Sep 20, 2015)

I agree, you didn't miss focus.


----------



## DarkShadow (Sep 20, 2015)

Wow!


----------



## RG16 (Oct 10, 2015)

Oh yeah!! That's the same thing my mom calls me, a beautiful mistake [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------

